# Looking for source for African Blackwood with sapwood still on it.



## Fridgecritter (Aug 9, 2012)

I am making pens and other items with 6 inch blanks from bell forrest right now, but they purposely cut off all of the sapwood before selling it. This irritates me to no end because the contrast in the two wood types is amazing! Who cares about a simple black wood? It's the grain and contrasting beautiful tan sapwood that would make a turned project stand out in my opinion.

Does anyone know where I can purchase blanks in AT LEAST 6 inches in blackwood with sapwood still on them? For the life of me I can't understand why you would cut it off.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Try www.cookwoods.com

I think they're having a special on special on black and white ebony this week.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Just a little info with no disrespect to Karen - African Blackwood is a Rosewood, not an Ebony. That said, I find it hard to tell them apart. I see you're in Manteca. I would call Global Woods (in San Jose), Eisenbrands, Tropical Exotic Hardwoods (both in SoCal) and Gilmer Wood and Cooks (both in Oregon) One of these places should be able to find what you need. Hope this helps…........Wes


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Fridge, I can't say what Blackwood looks like with sapwqood, but on desert Ironwood, if you left the sapwood on, the wood would have a possibility of having critters invade your project. The shrink rates of heart and sap wood are also different. Could be a reason why the SW is removed. 
Also, I've never turned pens, but to get your blanks to fit the kits, don't you need to turn most of the wood away, leaving only heartwood? . ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If scroll down the page will find Ebony Black & White Pen Blanks not sure if this is what you are looking for or if African Blackwood.

https://www.cookwoods.com/shop/category/pen-blanks/

Think read African Blackwood no longer considered an Ebony wood and now in Rosewood family. 
If do a search for Ebony will see African Blackwood listed. Pen turners have used African Blackwwod for their pens because do not get problem you get other woods in Ebony family.

If need more info on Ebony or Rose woods & color go to
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/

One thing might consider when asking a vendor for specific blanks they cannot guarantee colors.

Think will have more luck and less spinning of your wheels with acrylic blanks like this one.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXLB2134.html?prodpage=1WX

Might find same acrylic blank at other vendors.


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Bell Forrest Products.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If having trouble finding wood blanks in either wood species or color look at acrylics and stabilized blanks.

This Black Titanium & Platinum Sierra Elegant Beauty with Midnight Express acrylic blank does not look bad.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Call Bell Forest and ask them to cut you some with the sapwood left on. They are super nice guys and I bet would help you out. I had a specific size birdseye maple piece I needed and they found and cut it to help me out.


----------



## Fridgecritter (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow such a good response! I love lumberjocks. So, to address the important parts… I have talked to bell Forrest and they get their Blackwood from a supplier already cut, and none with sapwood on it still.

The sapwood that's on Blackwood is a really nice creamy off-white color, and it's very tough just like the heartwood. I have had a couple blanks with he sapwood deep enough that I was able to keep some of it in the finished product. The blanks I use are 3/4 inch, so there's no reason why the wood can't be cut with sapwood right down the middle so it will be in the finished product.

As for critters entering the project, the end result of my projects are pens and crochet hooks that are about 5.75 inches long, so very little danger of critters. Thanks all for your responses, and I guess my answer is to just keep looking.


----------



## Fridgecritter (Aug 9, 2012)

This is a photo of one I was able to cut carefully enough that some of the sapwood was still showing. I would like it to be showing more though.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Even if find a store near you with a supply of African Blackwood not sure will find what you are looking for. Might make out buying more expensive turning squares or turning blanks from a store or online vendor where you can cut blanks yourself.

Have you thought about gluing up different species?


----------



## Fridgecritter (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah I will look until I find a place where I can cut my own that has the sapwood still on. Even the black and white ebony doesn't have much white in it, and it's not as smooth and cream colored as the Blackwood.


----------



## Fridgecritter (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't want to glue different species because I want it to be natural.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Fridgecritter, another possible source would be The International Association of Penturners (IAP). They have a Trade/ For Sale section. I have gotten Blackwood cutoffs with sapwood. I think they may be the best place to find your wood…...Wes


----------



## Fridgecritter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks a ton Wes. I will check it out.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Texas ebony is another option where the heart wood is dark, and the sap is cream colored.









As you can see, it's a dark brown rather than black, but is still quite striking, and a domestic wood.


----------

